# Question about the PDSA



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

deleted due to misunderstanding


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

PS, my dogs are privatly insured!! but it doesn't cover pregnancy!


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

no the PDSA will not help with a c section if they think you have bred the dog,so a litter of kc reg pugs would be quite obviouse..lol


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah right, best to know now!


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

ps.... no normal insurance doesnt cover pregnancy, however there are special insurances for breeders, think theres info on the kc site.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The KC now do a breeders insurance that covers the cost of C sections in some breeds. I don't think Bulldogs are covered, not sure about pugs.


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

No they don't. 

PDSA are a welfare charity, and support neutering and speying, if you can't afford a c-section then don't breed your pug please, chances are she'll need one!


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

From what I believe they defo wont pay for a C-section if you've breed from your bitch !!

And as for them paying for the injections / worming tablets etc etc isnt true either !

My aunt get her dog treated at the PDSA. And all they ask for is a donation to cover the vets consolation fee, and a little towards the treatment. But she still has to pay for her dog wormers / injections and flea treatment. All be it, cheaper than a private vet will charge for some things...


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

will look into the breeders insurance, thanks!

I have a friend who wanted a pup and said she would pay upfront before whelping so we dont have to worry about c-section bills but shes just found out shes pregnant so don't think she will be having one now!

If the insurance isn't for her I will just make sure I have saved up around £1000 before her due dates, no way am I going into this without being able to get her a csection if she needs it!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Broxi I did not say the pdsa PAY FOR INJECTIONS, i SAID THE OWNERS HAVE TO PAY FOR SUCH THINGS JUST THE SAME AS AT THE VETS!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

the kennel club insuranc also covers puppies for first few weeks as well i think


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

any idea of the price per month?

i dont really want to call as shes far from being studded, i jhust like to plan ahead so have no details to give them.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> will look into the breeders insurance, thanks!
> 
> I have a friend who wanted a pup and said she would pay upfront before whelping so we dont have to worry about c-section bills but shes just found out shes pregnant so don't think she will be having one now!
> 
> If the insurance isn't for her I will just make sure I have saved up around £1000 before her due dates, no way am I going into this without being able to get her a csection if she needs it!


It can be a lot more then £1000, just say mum needs a C section and she don't make it and you need to feed puppy your self and then puppies don't make it it will end up being a lot more, I'm sorry if I'm being a bit  just go in with your eyes wide open


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think they will cover mums first litter


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

my local vets in hour fee for csection is 450, i havent rang the out of hours vets yet for their fees.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> any idea of the price per month?
> 
> i dont really want to call as shes far from being studded, i jhust like to plan ahead so have no details to give them.


For a leo, which is naturally a giant it is £35 a month for up to £7000 vet fees. The insurance covers non- breeding related things too


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

they cover maiden bitches too


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> they cover maiden bitches too


wow thats really reasonable! thankyou.

Can I ask one more thing (sorry!!)

As a bitch wionly whep a maximum of once a year when does the cover start and finish? and how many months cover do you take out?

As she will only be with pup/ have young pups for 3 months of the year?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> they cover maiden bitches too


Do they i think it was pet plan that don't


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

you have to take it out before her season that she is to be mated in, I'm not sure when you can finish. But, to me £35 is reasonable price for me to stick with. oh, forgot to mention you have to pay 10% of the vet bills, but £700 is a lot easier to find than £7000


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

of course, so 10% of the bill you recieve not the bill of £7000?

so if you get a bill of 1200 you pay £120((plus yor £35 pm)
sounds really good.

I will give them a ring, thankyou very much!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah thats right, 10% of the bill


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

apologise, I just saw red lol,

Mo


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

moboyd said:


> Sorry but as far as I am aware the PDSA is set up to assist people who financially have difficulties looking after their pets,and unable to afford medical attention, it is not for financing/giving cheap treatment ie c.sections for people that are hobby breeders, breeding is a choice that you make, if you cannot afford to finance the possible chance of a c section then you should not breed., sorry but that is my opinion.
> 
> Mo


Please read the rest of the thread!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

moboyd said:


> apologise, I just saw red lol,
> 
> Mo





Pug_D said:


> Please read the rest of the thread!


Have adjusted my post my apologises.

Mo


----------



## kiriash (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, just to let you know that NO PDSA will not help with anything to do with breeding. My girl just had a c - section and I called the pdsa just to see if I was eligible and the vet himself informed me that, and I shall quote "if she (my bitch) needs emergency treatment then my emergency treatment will probably be to put her to sleep! and if I did perform a emergency c - section I will certainly NOT revive or treat the puppies! we do not support or promote breeding." He went on to tell me " a vet would charge you 1000 pounds for this procedure!" 

Harsh!! but I understand his view point 100%. They are on very limited resources and breeding problems are made to happen, if you know what I mean. 

Obviously I didn't take my girl to the PDSA and all in all everything ended up costing 1300 pounds!!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Just to updatewe called KC Insurance and they no longer offer breeders insurance as a stand alone policy after march 8th, you have to buy regular KC insurance then buy the breeders insurance as an add on 

We also called pet plan but they don't insure bitches on their first litter and you also have to have had 6 months regular insurance with them, then you get only £500 for pregnany complications,

which is no where near enough to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a shame that more companies don't offer breeder insurance, I could use it for my cats.

What I generally do is put 40 pounds a month into a savings aco**** that I NEVER touch unless it's for vet bill's.

Nala my Birman had a litter last year that were born prematurely, they all needed a lot of treatment and sadly none survived. Nala also caught an infection and needed treatment. The vet bills were nearly 600 pounds and if it hadn't been for my savings I would have been stuck!

It's always a good idea to have enough money to cover any eventuality before breeding.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree catcrazy.

It seems mad as there are alot of good breeders out there who would happily pay for good breeding insurance, I would say there was demand but very little supply!

Am going to have to think long and hard now as we will need to pay for whelping supplies, food for pups, stud fee and travel expenses and also have a large chunk of money on stand by for emergency treatment.

I'm not sure I can get together an amount that I can be sure will cover all eventualities.

Will have a chat to my Husband tonight and see what we can come up with!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> Just to updatewe called KC Insurance and they no longer offer breeders insurance as a stand alone policy after march 8th, you have to buy regular KC insurance then buy the breeders insurance as an add on
> 
> We also called pet plan but they don't insure bitches on their first litter and you also have to have had 6 months regular insurance with them, then you get only £500 for pregnany complications,
> 
> which is no where near enough to put my mind at rest.


Thats a shame, they were obviously losing money on it. I suppose if you think about it it makes sense for them to change it. £35 per month would mean you had to be insured nearly 29 months before they have made a £1000, the rough cost of c section and after care. The average age of a first time mum is 24 months, I guess that the maths just don't add up


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

how old is you bitch and what is the average stud fee for a pug?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> Just to updatewe called KC Insurance and they no longer offer breeders insurance as a stand alone policy after march 8th, you have to buy regular KC insurance then buy the breeders insurance as an add on
> 
> We also called pet plan but they don't insure bitches on their first litter and you also have to have had 6 months regular insurance with them, then you get only £500 for pregnany complications,
> 
> which is no where near enough to put my mind at rest.


I did call up pet plan about breeders insurance and that is what they said to me, they will not for cover first time mums, but only £500 that's no good, think people are better off saving long before you plan to breed


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

She is 10 months now, will be around 16 months when studded.

The stud fee varies from 2-350.

Ours will be £350 as she stays with the breeder (who is a fantastic breeder, the sire has won loads of shows) and they check for ovulation severalm times daily using he miscroscope method.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> We have always taken our dogs to our local vets but we have been told we are intitled to PDSA treatment as we recieve some housing benefit.
> 
> We continue to take our dogs to the private vets as they have only needed standard treatments such as injections, worming tabs, being flead etc... and these treatments are paid for at the PDSA anyway and our vets is closer, we can walk there.
> 
> ...


i think that is rediculous u want to rely on an animal charity to preform an emergency ceasarian when u have purposly bred your dog!!!!

if the pdsa have the same policies as the rspca hospital then they wont see you if they know you are a breeder! get a grip use a private vets you want to do it so make precautions incase she needs the surgery and foot the FULL bill at once!!!

they are there for people who cant afford costs for treatment of their animals not for people who have purposely put their animals in that situation!

also they are likely to have the same policy and with the rspca if we preform a ceasar then the animals gets spayed at the same time.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> She is 10 months now, will be around 16 months when studded.
> 
> The stud fee varies from 2-350.
> 
> Ours will be £350 as she stays with the breeder (who is a fantastic breeder, the sire has won loads of shows) and they check for ovulation severalm times daily using he miscroscope method.


With this in mind then you have 6 months to find £2350, thats nearly £400 per month  seems a lot when you think about it like that lol. Then you have the health testing done, for Leonbergers this is only 3 tests- hips, elbows and HC. Which comes to £270. I think pugs need quite a few health tests, although not sure, I've never owned one  
But either way I think you'd be looking at £300+ 
I don't know how much you earn, so I couldn't coment on how long it would take you to find this sort of cash, but I know I couldnt find that sort of money in 6 months. The only way I could do it would be to sell my body, and I'm almost positive they'd pay me more to take it back  . You might be better off waiting til her season after. I personally think 16 months is too young for breeding anyway, so you'd be killing 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a question are pugs pron to needing c sections


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, I think we could find t TBH.

The 3 stud owners we have talked to have all said that 14-18 months is optimal for pugs to first be bred as small breeds develope quicker.

The pug books I have also say this.

I was planning on doing her her 3rd season but every 'pug' person I have talked to and my friend that breeds poodles say 2nd too.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Archie pugs are very prone to needing csections.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Did her mum need one if not then she mite not need one, don't know if that's how it works, but i guess they are all different


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I'm impressed that someone who recieves housing benefit can save £400 a month! Maybe you could let me into your secret, as we don't get any benefits and would probably struggle to save £400 a month.

I will say here what I said on the other forum... (MN) everyone does have to start somewhere, but there are basic things people should know before they start breeding and they should also be prepared to accept that the dogs they currently own just might never be suitable. Also, there is no point in asking for advice and then ignoring it as it's not what you want to hear. 

The best advice I could give you would be to find a mentor within the breed, something which will be much easier if you start showing your girls and get to know lots of people within the breed, not just stud owners who are going to possibly say all the right things because they want your money, but someone impartial. 

Whatever you decide to do, I do genuinely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

We do have a mentor thanks  the stod dog we intend to use, the owners are old friends that we got our first pug from 7 years ago.

They have said they will help us with everything from pregnancy to whelping, tom raising the puppies too and finding good homes.

We are well prepared on that.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Have you got a good waiting list for your pups? 
have they passed all relevant health tests for the breed?
has the stud dog also passed all relevant health tests?
have the dogs proven themselves to be good examples of the breed? are you a member of the breed club?
do you intend to have limited registration on the pups?.
these are some of the questions you may be asked by potential owners, if you dont tick all boxes, then they would be better to walk away.

For information only according to the Pug club of uk's COE( you need to place a search on thier website), a pug should be a minimum of 18 months before breeding or had 3 seasons.

breeding is not always cute puppies and sailing through, if you read many of the threads on here about breeders losing their bitch, losing their litters, complications of birth(pugs are not the easiest of welpers) take a time back to consider if you want to take the chance of losing your girl, or holding a dead pup, or dealing with the bitch stressing over a dead pup/pups, thats if she gives birth at home, if she needs an emergency c section you could STILL lose her, lose the pups, but STILL have the vet bill of a couple of thousand pounds if done out of vets normal hours, for some reason this is more often than not the case, bitches tend to start labour in the night. if you do not have the finances to cover the c.section, a vet does not have to go through with it, they have a duty to prevent a dog suferring, if that means having to put the bitch to sleep because the owners cannot afford the treatment, then the vet has covered their backs. have a good long think about what you are contemplating, 

Mo


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

I think even if you could find insurance to cover you for a c-section, if you end up having to take her to an emergency vet rather then your regular vet you would still have to pay the full amount at the time and then claim it back from your insurance company. You might be lucky but, I haven't managed to find a single vet that would wait for the money from the insurance to arrive 

Having taken a bitch for an emergency section in the past and having to handrear the litter, I have to warn you it isn't for the faint hearted and is extremely expensive. My poor girl had managed to damage her uterus during labour and we very nearly lost her too. This was several years ago and it still cost over £900 !!! 

I have to say I do not agree at all with people breeding there animals and then using the PDSA. If you choose to own animals and breed them then you must be able to afford to do it.

Just curious, What health tests has your girl and the stud dog had ?? I assume pugs need quite a few ??


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

This thread is over 12 years old.


----------

